# no riding for a few months.



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

I was riding down a dirt road 2 days ago to go fishing and noticed a SUV stopped in the middle of the road so I pulled out to pass and sounded my horn (siren) to let the driver know I was passing and when I got beside them they did an illegal U-turn into the side of me,rolled my brute 3 times before I flew off.I ended up with a broken collar bone,badly bruised hip bone and knees,twisted ankle,severely torn elbow and 2 mangled fingers (plastic surgery in a few hours to shorten up the fingers) It just shows how much car drivers are blind when it comes to motorcycles and 4 wheelers.So now I can't work for a few months ( mechanic by trade) and still have to pay for a new bike,thankfully the bike is not in to bad of shape and still runs.Anyways I'm on my way for plastic surgery so wish me luck guys and girls and be safe out there becuase you just never know what will happen next.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

hope everything goes well man. sad to hear that. best of luck


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your accident.. Hoping you have a speedy recovery...


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

THAT SUCKS!! sorry to hear it man, wishin ya a speedy recovery, careful ya don't get carpal-tunnel from the extra computer time though. :bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear but glad to hear your ok for the most part atleast.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hope you're back on your feet soon! 

Is the driver's insurance paying for all of this? I sure hope so!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Owwwww. You typed really well with mangled fingers. Good luck with the surgery and hope you have a speedy and comfortable recovery.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Best of luck to ya and speedy recovery as well. Like said above, hope their insurance is gonna help you out some too!!


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Hope you're back on your feet soon!
> 
> Is the driver's insurance paying for all of this? I sure hope so!


 I still have not heard from his insurance company,I dont even know who hit me yet,waiting to hear back from the police.



Big D said:


> Owwwww. You typed really well with mangled fingers. Good luck with the surgery and hope you have a speedy and comfortable recovery.


lucky for me that i'm right handed and injuries are to left hand.the plastic surgen is now saying that they can save my fingers so thats good news to hear but we'll see how that goes.

Thanks for the best wishes folks and I guess I'll be spending alot more time at MIMB for the next few weeks.


----------

